# CRS taking over my RCs tank??



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey there, I have mentioned that I have a 10g tank set up with cherry shrimp and also put in some CRS. Only started with 3 or 4 CRS, but now they have out numbered my chrerries. Is this normal? They were added about Aug? There are much less cherries in the tank now. I thought cherries were hardier. The tank has only aged tap water in it so it is not that the CRS have preferred parameters. Any thoughts?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Profit? ...


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

There are people who have the magic touch on Caridina, but can't get Neos to populate, you're probably one of them. I know at least a few more in this forum who has the same "issue". ;-)


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, that's really odd. Usually, it's the other way around.
What is your average tank temperature like?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Solarz --- profit would be good if I ever got around to selling any, which I should, cause I originally thought these CRS were low grade, but I seem to have a bunch of what looks like tiger tooth. Have to get picts on here soon. + they are in regular tap water - no messing with the PH for me. 

Randy, yes.... I have had some trouble with my neos... they were doing ok up until about a month ago. I just kinda noticed that there seem to be less of them.

Zebra, That tank is in my bsmnt, without a heater on it. I just checked the temp and the thermometer says 70F. I think I should dig out one of my other heaters, and put it in there. I might have better baby survival then. Just noticed a few more itsy bitsy's were thrown in the last couple of days, and more of the girls are berried. lol 

It just seems that the CRS in that tank are more aggressive when it comes to the food, but now that just could be because there are more?? They are bigger than the cherries, so....


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is a pict of what I believe is a tiger-tooth CRS in my tank. (if this works)
http://s1306.beta.photobucket.com/user/C1uttrbug/media/IMG_2900.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is another pict. Is this a tiger-tooth ?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Yup, a tiger tooth it is.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Egonsgirl said:


> Zebra, That tank is in my bsmnt, without a heater on it. I just checked the temp and the thermometer says 70F. I think I should dig out one of my other heaters, and put it in there. I might have better baby survival then. Just noticed a few more itsy bitsy's were thrown in the last couple of days, and more of the girls are berried. lol
> 
> It just seems that the CRS in that tank are more aggressive when it comes to the food, but now that just could be because there are more?? They are bigger than the cherries, so....


To get them to breed, I would guess that you might want to plug a heat in. But if they are doing great as is. Why bother with a heater?
Theoretically, the orginal wild caught CRS (aka bee shrimp, aka Caridina cf. cantonensis) comes from Hong Kong (also found in other regions of Canton; and later found in the rivers of Vietnam as well). The temperature there dips to ~ 5 - 15 degrees in the winter. So supposedly, CRS shouldn't have a problem with cool temperature. But you do have to take into consideration that they have been selectively breed for quite a lot of generations. This might have weaken their system.

As for the RCS. I suspect that it's only a matter of time. Why I said that is because it takes the CRS alsmost twice as long to get a pregnant and release their shrimplettes. So by the time a CRS laid 1 batch of eggs. The RCS should almost be on the 2nd batch. There must have been something that you did that favour the CRS over the RCS. So you're doing an excellent job so far.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

So Randy, or ??? What grade would I tell someone that these shrimp are? They have the tiger-tooth marking, but are they S grade or S+, ??? These are not low grade as I had first thought? or are they?


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Here is a link to a grading guide.

http://www.planetinverts.com/crystal%20red%20shrimp%20grading%20guide.html

They are usually advertised as S/S+.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Egonsgirl said:


> So Randy, or ??? What grade would I tell someone that these shrimp are? They have the tiger-tooth marking, but are they S grade or S+, ??? These are not low grade as I had first thought? or are they?


Hi Tina, you can claim that one to be S grade or S+ (S grade with feature). But if you're selling them, adding a picture that would explain everything ;-) The best selling point though is they are bred/raised in tap water parameters. If you keep breeding the nice ones you should get higher grade in a few generations. Or, you can introduce a SS male there and see what happens. Since male's work on the breeding isn't as heavy as the female, as long as it survive, it should be able to do what it's supposed to do.

If I can make it to the west-end shrimp meet, I can donate one male SS (could be a CBS though if I can't find a SS CRS for this purpose) to your project. But that will have to be in February so I can better sex the batch of juvi I have.


----------

